# Needle size and injection question



## Jackednation (Jul 27, 2017)

Doc prescribed 23g 1" needles. I've seen mixed opinions on length. I've seen people say 1.5" and some say 1". I'm losing weight but still have pretty high body fat. I want to be sure I'm hitting the muscle. How would I know if I'm not hitting muscle? I might start doing thigh injections? Anyone else doing the thigh?  Seems like it would be painful lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 27, 2017)

If you have high body fat, you may want 1.5" jic.
1" should be good for shoulders, glutes (depends on how high your bf is and how you carry it), and vg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2017)

You are probably fine. If you want 1.5 then just ask order some.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 27, 2017)

I've never used anything bigger then 1" it's always done the job . Look on you tube for site injections and the proper way to do them before you just start. Getting deep in the muscle is not the only thing you should be worried about , please educate yourself as much as possible YouTube has a couple great videos and will show you where and how , just like Piller said get what you want and order them


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 27, 2017)

I've used 1" and 1-1/2" in quads.  Personally I prefer 1-1/2" X 25.  They go in easy and I have less PIP going a little deeper, but 1" works just fine.  It really doesn't matter, it will get in your system.


----------



## IHI (Jul 27, 2017)

Alot of Europeans shoot test ed subq. Slower absorbing vs im, but it will still build up like it does im, will still put you at a final number range. So being deep in the muscle, just into the muscle, or small quantity ed shots....your body will still utilize it.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 27, 2017)

Well depends, I use 1 inch all around except my glutes, I use 1.5 . Got a fat butt so got a lot of fat I must pass through before hitting muscle.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 27, 2017)

I'd switch to something smaller like a 25g the length I wouldnt worry so much about. I like 27x1.25" myself.
!S!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 28, 2017)

25 g 1.5 is a good set up for a fat ass 

Another reason I like the 25g 1.5 is the needle is flexible so if you got a shaky hand or move around a bit the flex and give it provides won't be ripping up the muscle in there 

You know what I mean ?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> 25 g 1.5 is a good set up for a fat ass
> 
> Another reason I like the 25g 1.5 is the needle is flexible so if you got a shaky hand or move around a bit the flex and give it provides won't be ripping up the muscle in there
> 
> You know what I mean ?



For example a left handed ventriglute that's gunna take awhile to send through the 25g


----------



## IHI (Jul 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> For example a left handed ventriglute that's gunna take awhile to send through the 25g



I just shot that moday 25ga x 5/8". Pull my skin forward to Z track it, have thumb on plunger, body seems to draw the needle in by itself pain free there and is y i looove that spot. 

Like ive said before, i don't understand the race to administer. I inject alot of meat for the smoker and fast injections bubbles up the tissue whereas the 25ga and a slow/steadt administration its like having a built in governor, it will only come out so fast and i rarely experience pip. When i used to use 22/23ga in the beginning years, i always had pip and is why i started putting 2 and 2 together about injecting fast vs slow and steady regarding pip or no/minimal pip.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 28, 2017)

I just drink it straight from the vial.  Fuk it


----------



## IHI (Jul 28, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I just drink it straight from the vial.  Fuk it



Obvious newbie, we have juice parties at the gym, line up against the wall, pop the tops off the vial, stick'em up our ass then hand stand push ups for 60seconds to shake out wvery last drop. Absorbs faster, turns any cyp/ent into prop that way...most insane work out ever enemaing 10ml a day in your azzhole


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 28, 2017)

I use 25g 1" on everything but glutes. I used 25g 1.5 for them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 28, 2017)

With a 25g 1 1/2 inch I can practically inject half the product, let go of the syringe walk in to the kitchen grab a sandwich eat it then finish plunging.


----------



## Solomc (Jul 28, 2017)

IHI said:


> Obvious newbie, we have juice parties at the gym, line up against the wall, pop the tops off the vial, stick'em up our ass then hand stand push ups for 60seconds to shake out wvery last drop. Absorbs faster, turns any cyp/ent into prop that way...most insane work out ever enemaing 10ml a day in your azzhole




^^^^ this! Lol.


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 28, 2017)

Solomc said:


> I just drink it straight from the vial.  Fuk it



Lol I'll give this a try
Where is the best online place to buy needles and syringes?


----------



## Solomc (Jul 30, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> Lol I'll give this a try
> Where is the best online place to buy needles and syringes?



I don't have to buy them sorry I can't help you out there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> Lol I'll give this a try
> Where is the best online place to buy needles and syringes?



Allegromedical.com


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 31, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Allegromedical.com


I've always had fast shipping from them.


----------



## IHI (Jul 31, 2017)

Allegro, 2nd day its on my step


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Doctor only prescribed enough syringes for me to pin every 2 weeks and I want to do ever week. Also want to try different lengths and gauges


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 2, 2017)

I use 23g x 1.5" in the glute and don't feel a thing and seems to work well.

Just ordered 100 bd syringes for like $20 from drugsupplystore.com.  They were quick and cheap.


----------



## Jackednation (Aug 3, 2017)

Just ordered from allegro 2 days ago. Already got it. That place doesn't mess around. Thanks for the advice


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

My Doc uses 23g and 1 1/2” needle.  I have no idea if that’s good or bad.  I usually end up sore though.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> My Doc uses 23g and 1 1/2” needle.  I have no idea if that’s good or bad.  I usually end up sore though.



Why aren't you injecting yourself?


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why aren't you injecting yourself?


My Dr won’t let me do TRT on my own.  I’d like to do it on my own but oh well.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> My Dr won’t let me do TRT on my own.  I’d like to do it on my own but oh well.



Find a different doctor.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Find a different doctor.


 I’m good right now.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> I’m good right now.



It's your time and money. Suit yourself.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 4, 2018)

Has anyone ever used 27 gauge 1/2" hypodermic needles for intramuscular injections?  I purchased them for subcutaneous HCG injections vs the insulin syringes, but one of my friends swears that a smaller intramuscular injection can be given with them too.  In other words, he says I can inject the HCG into a muscle with a 27 gauge 1/2" needle since my injection is only .25 ml.


----------



## Jin (Mar 5, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Has anyone ever used 27 gauge 1/2" hypodermic needles for intramuscular injections?  I purchased them for subcutaneous HCG injections vs the insulin syringes, but one of my friends swears that a smaller intramuscular injection can be given with them too.  In other words, he says I can inject the HCG into a muscle with a 27 gauge 1/2" needle since my injection is only .25 ml.



Of course. Guys pin intramuscular with slin pins.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 5, 2018)

25 x 5/8 or 1 inch is g2g


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2018)

I use a 1cc syringe the locking type and 5/8 25g


----------

